# Lumpy is here....quite detailed, very long maybe TMI..



## Whisper

Well i guess i will start at going in to hospital on Tuesday evening around 8.30pm to be induced. I was excited at the thoughts of meeting my princess but thought perhaps she would be here by Thursday at the earliest....how wrong was i?!

I got settled in bed and they eventually put the pessary thing in around 11pm...hubby went home not expecting any results with the first one. Well 11.30pm started getting mild niggly period type pains, tried to sleep but they were too painful. Watch a bit of tv and eventually got up to have a bath (they have the weirdest biggest tubs in the hospital!), the bath was lovely but gave me constant back ache and the period pains were coming every 2mins now. 

Went back to bed and was given some pethidine to help me relax and dilate ( i was in labour now if you hadn't guessed lol i still wasn't quite convinced though) About 4.30am the pethidine started to really wear off and OMG contractions are soo painful but...i was coping ok just breathing through. 

At 6.30am i was examined and found to be already 4-5cm dilated (midwives were impressed that things happened so quick, apparently a couple of ladies had already been in for 2days with nothing :( ) I moved over to delivery after hubby arrived, by now the contractions were out of this world, the only way to describe the pain is being run over by a truck every 2mins!!! 

By this point i was desperate for some pain relief, i did try gas and air but it made me feel so completely out of it (kind of like just before you pass out) and the pain was still there. I asked for an epidural at 7am, they said ok but needed to find something for it as they had lost whatever it was. I thought they were trying to make me not have one by making stuff up about being busy and losing stuff, turns out they were telling the truth (labour makes you think all sorts of weird stuff lol) got my epi at 8.30am....by god that is good stuff!! I felt the needle going in but it really didnt hurt in comparision to a contraction. Well recommended!!

Had to wait for my cervix to do its thing and started pushing at 4pm, this was really hard i couldn't feel where to push after 1hr 30mins the doctor came in and said i should have a section as the baby wasn't descending, but she wasn't distressed either so i said i would try pushing a bit more, i did and managed another 1hr30mins, but she wasn't down far enough and they wanted her out at this point, so it was off to theatre for my dreaded c-section. 

This part was pretty scary to be honest, got some more pain relief but i could still feel a bit on my right side, they managed to numb it just enough and got her out, hearing her cry was the best sound in the world :cloud9: and she was handed to her dad for a cuddle. 

I started feeling pain and they put under a general straight away to finish things off, so all this next part i didn't know about until after. 

Apparently with my extra pushing i wedged her head into my pelvis she came out elbow first and they had to turn her inside my stomach ( yuck ), i then lost 2litres of blood and somehow they lost 2x 20inch clamp things so had to xray me pretty quick to make sure they were not inside (the midwife took them outside by mistake!) Apparently c-sections should take around 40-50mins but i was in theatre for nearly 3hours!! 
Sooo...that was my birth experience pretty horrific tbh i had to have a blood transfusion and dont plan on repeating any of it anytime soon, although i will be pregnant again in the future, just not for a while! 

Now the good stuff, my precious little angel....born offically at 7.22pm weighing in at a hefty 9lb 10.ozs. 
53cm long (21inches). She is soooo gorgeous and worth every ounce of pain.
I will add some pictures later they are on a different pc. 

Sorry if its been a long read but i did warn ya...lol

:D


----------



## oxSarahxo

God I'd be terrified if they told me to have a C-Section, I know anything is possible mind... The idea of a C-Section scares me more than usual birth, I'm not feeling scared of that at all.

Congrats on the baby, I bet you're so proud... 

I hope you heal and get back to normal health soon.


----------



## wilbrabeany

congratulations hun.xxxx


----------



## Ema

Wow what a story :) CONGRATS XxX


----------



## x-amy-x

Congratulations hun, sorry the birth was so horrific, i know how you feel to some extent. You did so well :hugs:

Cant wait to see pics

xx


----------



## polo_princess

blimey!!

congratulations hun!!


----------



## sglascoe

wow what a story, you must have been terrified.

anyways glad you are both doing well congratulations.


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun, can't wait to see pics. My god that is one birth story


----------



## sam's mum

Wow...what a birth story!! Glad you're both ok, and congratulations!! :wohoo:

Can't wait to see pics :D x


----------



## babe2ooo

awww congrats


----------



## taperjeangirl

Well done you!!! Congratulations xxxx


----------



## Beltane

Glad you and your lumpy are ok! Congrats!


----------



## ryder

Congrats! Cant wait to see some pics! That is quite the birth story too!


----------



## Baby-Love

What an ordeal.. Glad you're ok. Congratulations!


----------



## nessajane

Congratulations :)


----------



## clairebear

wow hunni what a story. 
cant wait to see piccys of ur little one. 
xxx


----------



## princess_bump

congratulations and well done :hug:


----------



## emma_27

What a birth story!! Congratulation :)


----------



## XKatX

Wow, what a time you had!!! Hope you recover nice and quickly hun. Can't wait to see the pictures - enjoy your LO!!!:baby::hug:


----------



## Donna79x

Blumming ek! My worst fear is C section too as I have a fear of stitches... they constantly make me faint!

I am sure it was worth it though as you said.... congratulations xx


----------



## cherylanne

Congrats. Sorry to hear you had a hard time of it. Wishing you a speedy recovery hun.


----------



## CK Too

Hope you are fully recovered soon, and congrats


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

Congrats hun! :hug:


Sorry that the birth was so horrific!! Sounds A LOT like my experience three weeks ago. :( 

Big hugs to you as it's not nice... hope you feel better soon :)


----------



## Sparky0207

What a birth story! Sorry you didnt have a good time of it but congrats on your LO! xx


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations. x


----------



## bambikate

wow what a story! Congrats on your little angel x x


----------



## Sarah1987

Congratulations :hug:


----------



## x-li-x

congratulations hun xx


----------



## debralouise

CONGRATS HONEY

What an ordeal, such a labour and then the dreaded C section!

Well at least your lovey bundle is here now, enjoy every minute

xx xx


----------



## gde78

Congratulations!


----------



## Whisper

Thanks everyone for the congratulations. I am feeling a whole lot better now :D and Amelia is already passed her birth weight!! :happydance:

Thought i should probably add a couple pictures of my princess, the first is 1 day old and the 2nd is at 11days old.....time is flying by!! 

:hug:
 



Attached Files:







Amelia 057.jpg
File size: 92.8 KB
Views: 12









006.jpg
File size: 93.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## bex

What a story!!

Congratulations xx


----------



## Blob

Wow scray but Congratulations!!

She is beautiful :)


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations and well done x


----------



## Ann-Marie

It's a good job these babes make it all worthwhile hey !!! :dohh: What an ordeal :hug:
Congrats. D


----------

